# 2005 Brute Force Cuts out at full throttle



## kevinglefebvre (Oct 1, 2012)

I have a 2005 Brute with an 840 kit. Seemed to be running fine after install (done by Kig Kevs performance) but after running it a few times it seems to have lost some power and it will cut out if I just mash the throttle from stand still. Once I am going it no longer cuts out but has noticeably less power at full throttle. If I restrict airl flow through the 2" intake snorkel that seems to help. Any ideas?


----------



## PeekRips26 (Nov 16, 2013)

Could be improper jetting or your carbs need to be reset. Does it backfire?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Try it with the gas cap loose. If it runs good again, replace the vent check valve. From what you are saying, she's starving for fuel. That's the first place to look. Next would be supply, pump, tank intake screen, vacuum level and pulse to pump, valve settings ...ect


----------



## kevinglefebvre (Oct 1, 2012)

*Thanks for help*

turned out to be bad gas....I only run high grade 97 or up, filled up at a gas station I have never been to before and must have been watered down or something. 
I drained the tank, filled with 97 from known good station and she runs like a rabid cheetah again. 

I remember the guy that built it telling me not to run anything below 97 in it, and that must be why.


----------

